# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Energy efficiency compliance

## Mayfield0

Hi Guys 
I'm in the process of trying to get a building permit for a proposed extension for my house here in Fawkner, Vic, what I'm wanting to build is an outside laundry/toilet with a decking with a roof, the surveyor has sent me a list of amendments I need in order to get the building permit one is this -  
the exact wording   

> RBS Dispensations under Reg. 608 & Section 10(2):2.
> As the proposed extension is less than 25% of the original dwellings volume, a deemed-to-
> satisfy report confirming compliance with the Energy efficiency provisions of the BCA 2011 is
> required for the extension only. Alternatively the RBS can use his discretion to exempt the need
> for a compliance report.
> Please Note: Relevant Building Surveyors discretion to allow partial compliance under
> Regulation 608(4) will incur a fee of $250 plus GST.

  I thought that these things only related to habitable areas such as living rms, bed rms ect not covered decking areas or Laundrys and toilets, also it seems odd that an exemption should incur a fee. What would a report cost? and what does a report detail?

----------


## Uncle Bob

> I thought that these things only related to habitable areas such as living rms, bed rms ect not covered decking areas or Laundrys and toilets

  I think the same   

> also it seems odd that an exemption should incur a fee.

  Probably just another means of parting you from your cash   

> What would a report cost? and what does a report detail?

  I've no idea. Will have to await a reply from someone in the know.

----------


## Mayfield0

> I think the same   
> Probably just another means of parting you from your cash   
> I've no idea. Will have to await a reply from someone in the know.

  
Thanks uncle I thought the same too hopefully someone in the know can shead a bit light

----------


## Marc

Ask another surveyor.

----------


## OBBob

> ... What would a report cost? and what does a report detail?

  
I wouldn't think a report would be any cheaper than paying for the building surveyor to apply his discretion per the Alternative (LOL ... what a joke). As Marc said, ask another surveyor. Otherwise if you have a good relationship with this one you may want to just accept it and get it over the line and move on.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Ask another surveyor.

  What he said. That 'discretion fee' is a gouge.

----------


## Random Username

I must say that this is the first time I've ever seen what is essentially a bribe also attract GST! - "I'll exercise my discretion for an additional $250 (+GST)".  At least the Tax Office are getting their share of the bribe!

----------


## manofaus

well its now the 2015 BCA which you can obtain and read yourself for free online, and also I thought that you would be able to do something like a BASIX certificate. Which you can also do online. NSW based anyway.... Surely something similar in your neck of the woods.

----------


## Cecile

I'm a bit cynical after our recent stoush with the certifier, but I suspect they are a law unto themselves at times.  I wonder how much of their "discretion" is legislated, or can they do what they damn well please with only very loose guidelines? 
Good luck!

----------


## Moondog55

Just make it an exempt building and no permit and therefore no certifier needed
10 square meters or less and not more than 3000 high 
2700 * 3600 is a decent enough laundry
Build the deck "On the ground" the way I read the rules no "Footings" no permit needed if only 10 square metres and roof it afterwards with a tent roof

----------

